#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-18
<cortman> Does anyone know why I can't delete/overwrite attachments on a wiki page?
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> I've done it in the recent past
<cortman> That's odd
<cortman> I tried it- Paddy Landau (whose thread I was working on) tried it- no cigar.
<hobgoblin> which page ?
<cortman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<hobgoblin> which image are you trying to overwrite?
<cortman> All of them
<hobgoblin> with which attachement
<cortman> I accidentally downloaded just the thumbnails, and now I want to upload the actual pictures
<cortman> Just a png attachment?
<hobgoblin> you want me to delete if it lets me?
<cortman> Yes that would be great hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> all gone
<cortman> Thanks!!
<hobgoblin> no idea why I could do it and you 2 couldn't though?
<cortman> me neither
<cortman> It told me I didn't have permissions to.
<hobgoblin> !
<hobgoblin> wher you logged in is all I'd say ...
<cortman> Yes, otherwise I couldn't edit the page...
<cortman> Did you delete the attachments or just delete them from the wiki page?
<hobgoblin> from the page - I've no idea how to delete the attachments - but I did note that if you give the same name you can overwrite
<cortman> Yes- that's what I couldn't do was overwrite them- I got "You are not allowed to overwrite a file attachment of this page."
<cortman> Did again just now.
<hobgoblin> oh
<hobgoblin> you didn't want them gone from the wiki page then ...
<hobgoblin> :(
<cortman> erm, not so much.
<cortman> lol
<cortman> That's fine- it's just one line
<hobgoblin> good job you can read the diffs then
<hobgoblin> whoops
<cortman> lol
<hobgoblin> sorry cortman
<cortman> No prob hobgoblin :)
<cortman> Thanks for trying!
<cortman> I'll just append some letter to the filenames and reupload them I guess.
<cortman> Unless you are able to overwrite?
<hobgoblin> I didn't much like playing with attachments
<hobgoblin> I'd guess I'd have the same issue
<cortman> Yeah
<cortman> That's ok
<cortman> Apparently we can't do italics in wiki pages either?
<hobgoblin> I thought that was ''blah''
<cortman> That's the syntax, but it doesn't work.
<hobgoblin> not tried yet
<hobgoblin> I won't now :)
<cortman> lol
<cortman> I don't get that- like bullet points- it's moin moin syntax, why doesn't it work?
<hobgoblin> don't have a clue sorry - bodhi might though
<cortman> maybe I'll ask him
<cortman> Or maybe I'll just sit in the background and become brooding, Byronic, and vengeful
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> personally I don't like bullet points or italics lol
<cortman> Aww!
<cortman> I'm not a fan of italics, but I love bullet points.
<hobgoblin> :p
<cortman> :P right back :P
<hobgoblin> find a wiki page with bullet points and then see the raw text - or italics :)
<cortman> Ha
<cortman> yes
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-19
<cortman> ping bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> hey cortman , zup ?
<cortman> Hi bodhi_zazen
<cortman> Question
<cortman> Why can't we do italics or bullet points on our wiki?
<bodhi_zazen> ?
<bodhi_zazen> you mean wiki syntax or is it verbotten ?
<cortman> Wiki syntax
<cortman> moin moin
<cortman> I follow the instructions, but it just doesn't work...
<bodhi_zazen> You can , should be able to
<bodhi_zazen> linky to page
<cortman> One person I talked to thought it was something to do with the wiki CSS sheets
<bodhi_zazen> It can to finicky at times
<cortman> Well, here for example
<cortman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<bodhi_zazen> OK, where do you want italics or bullet points ?
<cortman> Just try it anywhere
<cortman> I'd like some of the lists to be bullet points primarily
<bodhi_zazen> As I under "Hardware" ?
<cortman> Yeah, or even under "Disclaimers"
<cortman> I haven't gotten it to work in any of my wiki pages yet.
<bodhi_zazen> Yep, not working , I would ask on -doc or the mailing list
<cortman> OK, thanks.
<cortman> What is -doc?
<hobgoblin> cortman: #ubuntu-doc
<cortman> oh sure thanks hobgoblin
<cortman> I sent an email to the mailing list
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-22
<wildmanne39> Does anyone know exactly how to get a word to show in a different color in a wiki? I have tried the format that is given in the guide but it has not worked so far
<cortman> I know wildmanne39 neither work. I asked bodhizazen about it and he didn't know why they didn't work either
<cortman> He suggested contacting the doc team. I sent an email to the mailing list but no reply yet.
<wildmanne39> cortman, that is good, I am about to eat bbl
<cortman> k
<hannie> hi hobgoblin cortman JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, hannie.
<cortman> hi hannie
<cortman> Are you connected to the official doc team at all hannie ?
<hannie> no, I am not
<hannie> I only translated the ubuntu docs
<cortman> Oh ok
<cortman> I'm trying to track down someone official to fix the community wiki
<hannie> matthew East is the one
<hannie> do you want his email address?
<cortman> Sure that'd be great!
<hannie> one moment
<hannie> mdke@ubuntu.com
<cortman> Thanks a lot hannie
<hannie> He is from the doc team. If he can't help you, he can tell you who can
<hannie> welcome
<cortman> Great
<hobgoblin> hi hannie - nice to see you - was it manic :)
<hannie> hey hobgoblin nice to be back :)
<hannie> I was very, very busy (like all you guys)
<hobgoblin> well I've not been too busy with this - but I've been doing a fair lot of daily iso testing lately
<hannie> Now I am catching up with translations and hopefully the forums2wiki tasks
<hannie> iso testing for quantal?
<hobgoblin> yea
<hannie> do you think it will be very different from Precise?
<hobgoblin> well in the one I use xfce is upgraded to 4.10 and does some tiling and the panels have a deskbar option
<hannie> nice
<hobgoblin> yep :)
<hannie> hobgoblin, do you want me to start with a special task or shall I just continue reading forum tutorials and judging them?
<hobgoblin> hannie: this has all been ticking over nicely though - cortman and wildmanne have been doing lots
<hannie> ok, I haven't seen the list for a while. Time to have a look at it
<hobgoblin> hannie: yea do that - I think we more or less have the basics under control now and it's just about getting stuff to move
<hobgoblin> not sure what the others who appear to idle in here are doing mind you ;)
<hannie> well, what people do should be on the list
<hobgoblin> hannie: list?
<hannie> import list
<hobgoblin> what we need I guess is people looking at threads and linking them to the imprt page
<hobgoblin> aah yes indeed:)
<hobgoblin> hannie: at some point I'd like to talk about the manual thing as well
<hannie> ok, we are now in the final stage of proofreading
<hannie> Perhaps when we start with Quantal, we can count on you?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hannie> That will start in about two weeks
<hobgoblin> ok
<hannie> I will let you know
<hobgoblin> I'm slated to be helping with xubuntu documentation as well
<hobgoblin> got a lot of time at the moment :)
<hannie> writing or reviewing?
<hobgoblin> I can't remember lol
<hannie> lol
<hannie> When the Precise version of the manual is out, I have a new task translating it
<hannie> But this time I will do it together with my team mates
<hobgoblin> that sounds like fun ...
<hannie> Eveyone can do one or two chapters, thus the work will be done in a jiffy
<hobgoblin> relatively speaking ;)
<hannie> yes, because some chapters are very big
<hobgoblin> I think I got as far as getting latex or whatver it's called and trying to get the thing from bzr
<hannie> Did you get the branch to your computer (Projects/ubuntu-manual-precise)?
<hobgoblin> yea
<hobgoblin> but it's not been updated since I grabbed it
<hannie> that's great. Once you have installed Latex Live you can generate the pdf file from the .tex files
<hannie> you can update it daily by giving the command bzr pull
<hobgoblin> I stopped for some reason - can;t remember now
<hannie> It is fun to see how the pdf file grows. Most screenshots are added now
<hobgoblin> oh yea - it's grabbing it now
<hobgoblin> done
<hannie> good. Then you can give the command "make"
<hannie> in the /Projects/ubuntu-manual-precise directory
<hobgoblin> that failed
<hobgoblin> /bin/bash: xelatex: command not found
<hannie> Have you installed Latex Live?
<hobgoblin> I obviously didn't get the latex thing then
<hobgoblin> I should look at the screen before typing
<hannie> no, and it can take up to 3 hours :(
<hobgoblin> oh - well I'll let that cook overnight then
<hannie> good. If the instructions are not clear enough, ping me
<hobgoblin> I will :)
<hobgoblin> I remember what happened now - I had a bunch of issues with bzr that I had to sort out - then didn't get any further
<hannie> ok, but now bzr is ok I guess
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> well I started latex live off now
<hannie> so the last thing to do is get latex live. Tomorrow you can let me know if it is installed
<hobgoblin> yep :)
<hannie> I'll be gone in a minute. See you all guys
<hobgoblin> cya - good to see you hannie :)
<hannie> :)
<wildmanne39> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> evening :)
<cortman> g'dye hobgoblin
 * hobgoblin installed texlive 
<hobgoblin> removed it - reinstall it somewhere else - id it wrong I guess as it was almost 4Gb :p
<cortman> Yep
<cortman> I did the same thing once
<cortman> lol it is enormous
<hobgoblin> smaller this time - fiddled with it - 520Mb
<cortman> It's the language packs I think
<hobgoblin> possibly
<cortman> What are you planning to use tex for?
<hobgoblin> I'm looking at helping with ubuntu manual
<hobgoblin> unless xubuntu docs takes an enormous amount of my time
<cortman> Terrific- not letting grass grow under your feet it appears :)
<wildmanne39> did anyone figure out how to get color text to work in a wiki?
<hobgoblin> cortman asked in -docs
<wildmanne39> okay I am stuck on converting a thread until we get it figured out because italic's do not work either
<cortman> Yes- hannie gave me an email address of a doc team head honcho
<cortman> I'm going to email him and see what he says
<wildmanne39> sounds good
<wildmanne39> I thought may be the color text was just me
<cortman> Nope
<cortman> There's a couple launchpad bugs to the effect, re the italics and a few other things
<cortman> but they get no attention
<wildmanne39> I tried italic's in December of last you and could not get them to work but it was my first attempt
<cortman> Yep. We'll get it figured out.
<hobgoblin> I suspect it has been broken for a long time
<hobgoblin> and if the move to sumo actually gains speed they'll likely ignore it
<cortman> Probably
<cortman> sumo?
<hobgoblin> quote from in -docs a while ago " All I knew was mhall119 wanted help going to Sumo? I personally would love to see wiki running something other than moin moin its being the bain of my existence due to its limited markup"
<cortman> haha
<cortman> moinmoin is definitely closer to bane than blessing IMHO, but no experience with sumo.
<hobgoblin> apparently it is what mozilla use
<hobgoblin> or something like that :)
<cortman> Oh ok.
<hobgoblin> SUMO is a django app that runs support.mozilla.org
<hobgoblin> apparently
<hobgoblin> but it's not something we need to worry about - or so we were told
<cortman> That's what "they" want us to think
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> I haz logz
<cortman> Whoa
<cortman> Expect a visit from "them" sometime in the dead of night.
<cortman> hobgoblin has the tapes
<cortman> :)
<hobgoblin> :p
